# A few from the mountains



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2015)

Cell phone pics that is. I'm too lazy to tote my Canon around.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome captures!  Very nicely composed.
The mountains are vibrant now!


----------



## carver (Nov 2, 2015)

Great shots


----------



## natureman (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 2, 2015)

Great shots! That looks like the "Nell" rock.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Great shots! That looks like the "Nell" rock.



Over at Black Rock Mtn. Lake, it's called Turtle Rock.

My boy called it something similar as it was covered in Goose poo.


----------



## natureman (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice group of photos.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks nice Miggy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hugh, these photos are outstanding as they just make me feel relaxed just looking at them.  That is a really beautiful area up there and the vibrant colors just seem to explode in your photos too.

Thanks for sharing these with everyone.


----------



## RNC (Nov 3, 2015)

This one would be an awesome mural on a wall .

They are all nice tho !


----------



## seeker (Nov 3, 2015)

Love your work.


----------

